# Orange Chicken



## Tarquin (Mar 18, 2004)

Hello 

I'm looking for an orange chicken recipe...The outcome would taste sometime along the lines of Happy Wok’s, Panda Express, or China Buffet. I’ve found many recipes but they are all made without frying the chicken with breading. I did find the “official” Panda Express recipe but it is very different.

Are there any favorites out there, that have already been tested?
Thanks!


----------



## AdenonDJ (Apr 26, 2004)

why not use that recipie for the orange sauce and fry the chicken in your favorite way??


----------

